# Sat Night - Overnight Tuna Trip



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

My brother is meeting me in Pensacola from Houston and we are going to try an overnight oil rig trip Saturday Night (10/4). Will hit Petronius (70 miles offshore) and probably Discoverer Deep Seas (100 miles offshore). Main target is Blackfin Tuna and Yellowfin.

We will leave the dock around lunch time on Saturday, make bait, then head offshore. 

It is supposed to be fairly choppy and a little chilly at night. This trip is not for the squeamish or newbie. Once we leave the dock only waves or weather will make us return. We will sleep in shifts on beanbags.

If for some reason we start heading offshore and it is too rough or weather is not looking good we will switch to kings/mahi and fish nearshore until dark.

The plan is to be back Sunday after lunch, but we may stay offshore and troll some if the fish boxes aren't full. For this reason you must be able to be back to the dock later Sunday evening/afternoon. Although we are planning to be back by lunch, we have been known to fish longer.

Boat is a single gas inboard Shamrock 246 Open Center Console. Boat is in sound mechanical condition with EPIRB, Garmin 5212 with Sirius/XM satellite weather, 2 VHF's...etc.

I have all tackle, lures, rods/reels...etc. All you will need to bring is yourself, some boat food and any drinks you prefer (will already have water, coke, fresca onboard). If you have your own jigging rod you are welcome to bring it. We will be jigging the blackfin and live baiting the yellowfin.

The last trip we made like this we burned a bit over 100gals of fuel. Total cost of trip was between $500-$600 with bait, ice, fuel. So you can figure that split 3 ways for cost. So $200 is a good number to have in mind.

I like to take only 3 people on this trip and our third fishing buddy had to go to Iowa, last minute trip for work this weekend.

Again, this trip is not for the newbie offshore fisher. If you get seasick, you are just going to have to deal with it until we get back to the dock. If it is choppy/rough the ride out to the rig will be LONG. 

These pics are from the last time we made this trip, bout a month ago.





My wife and I made the trip last time, she will not be on this trip.


Here is the boat!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your right it doesnt look like its for the "squeamish". Sunday into Monday looks like a better forecast...
good luck if you make it out.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

What happen? Is there a fishing report? I would have stepped up to the plate but I'm currently still offshore and don't get home till the 9th


----------

